
The UN Wants to Build Floating Cities to Save Us from Climate Change - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/sea-levels-are-rising-time-to-build-floating-cities/
======
jelliclesfarm
This idea really appeals to me. Altho I think one way to gain support is to do
the right thing..the right thing being planting forests or grasslands or
carbon sequestering zones that is equivalent to 1-5-2x the Area of the
floating cities.

Further:

1\. Example: if 10 acres is the size of the floating city, it should also
support 20 acres(more is better if they can afford it) of land with newly
planted forests and grasslands to restore habitat and to sequester carbon.

2\. If they can support more land(funded by the floating cities denizens),
they can buy more on land to rehabilitate while maintaining a base with solar
panels, food forests, maybe even dairy and hives..all eco system supporting
activities etc. even short term vacation spots. Hello Airbnb! Haha!

3\. The richer the floating city’s denizens are with their work or trade or
whatever economic activity, the more they can invest in carbon sequestering
activities. Example: fruits and rice and grain will become precious
commodities and more $$$. They can trade it with others.

4\. We would still need metals and minerals etc. we can’t take all the
population to sea. Also the question of how this will change marine biology
and eco system is a question.

------
jelliclesfarm
I am also thinking about the marine eco system. I don’t think any survival
plan is feasible unless world population comes down to 1-2 billion from
current figures.

Instead of worrying about how to feed 10 billion by 2050..we should be
thinking about how we can bring it down to 1-2 billion people within 2
centuries for the long term survival of the species.

